# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Remove mirror from tiled wall thats been silastic on

## nww1969

As title says, have mirror that has been stuck on tiles with some kind of silastic. Tried big sharp knife and hacksaw blades which keep snapping.  I believe in the 7 years bad luck braking mirrors so reluctant to break it in pieces. Anyone have an better idea's to remove.  .

----------


## plum

If you really believe in 7 years bad luck, your only option would be to get  
someone you dont like to remove it

----------


## Bloss

You need two people. Get some fishing line or good quality picture hanging wire of suitable length - create a handle at either end by using a piece of dowel or wood (like a garotte!) - feed in from the top and use a sawing action as you pull down. I suggest a cloth underneath and a third person to steady the face of the mirror - it can drop quickly so some offcuts underneath the bottom edge can help prevent that. Usually can remove without breaking.

----------


## stevoh741

I've tried Bloss's way before with no success (not to say that it wouldn't work just that there was a truckload of silicon behind there (try piano wire if fish line doesnt work)). In the end I had to smash it and pick the pieces off......no bad luck yet....

----------


## denaria

I did too, stevoh, a sheet of clear book cover stuck on then hammer and broad chisel - luck is a state of attitude   :Smilie:  Oh and I have to congratulate plum on a clever reply, mother in law?

----------


## nww1969

Thanks guys.
I'll give the fishing line ago after the lotto tonight, don't want any bad luck before the 31 million draw.
Let you know how I go.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
The trouble with plain wire or fishing line is that they are too smooth to cut very fast. I have one of these mirrors that is stuck on, and noticed this wire saw for future reference  Wire Saw - Survival, Camping, Fishing, Hunting Tools | eBay 
The trouble is it is not very long. Still, you could get a fair way in from each corner, and cut the rest with plain wire perhaps. 
Cheers

----------


## jiggy

i have had some luck with using a cheap handsaw, its flexible enough to slide between glass and wall, just work your way slowly around the perimeter.

----------


## Bloss

Well I've used wire or line more than 100 times and not a failure . . . always two or three people, you must use 'handles', must 'saw' and yes it takes considerable force.

----------


## Master Splinter

The thin braided galvanised cable (I used bicycle cable) works very well - I've used that to remove car windscreens, but yeah, it really is an 'upper body workout'.

----------


## nww1969

Ok went to Bunnings and bought some thin wire 0.75, find it in the trade section near fencing products.
Worked very well however I think I should have gone 0.90 as I broke the wire a number of times.
The idiots who installed the mirror had used double sided tape, liquid nails and silastic, upon removing
the mirror I discover a missing and broken tile.
The reason why I wanted to replace the mirror was to install a shorter mirror and shelf and right were
the shelf is to be installed is the missing tile.
Have now taken the vanity out which was installed with the top being silastic on to the vanity itself and
fixed to the wall with plumbers wall fixers they fix copper pipe to brickwork.
So after ripping them out I then had to lift the whole vanity with sealed top over the wastepipe.
I will try next weekend to remove a few lower tiles from behind the vanity to replace the ones above the 
vanity top. 
After all this bad luck I would hate to think what would have happened if I had broken the mirror.

----------


## Gaza

> The idiots who installed the mirror had used double sided tape, liquid nails and silastic, .

  why were they idots, you use the double side tape to hold till the mirror glue (like liquid nails) dries,

----------


## nww1969

I think a metre sq  of double sided tape, and a half full 2 litre ice cream container of scraped off liquid nails and silastic
 from the tiles was overkill and that didn't include the stuff still on the back of the old mirror ,they actually stuck that
 much glue on the back of the mirror the double sided tape could not even make contact with the wall.

----------

